# The first IT dept



## Andrew Green (Feb 17, 2007)

[yt]eRjVeRbhtRU&foo[/yt]


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 17, 2007)

hehe


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 17, 2007)

Very funny


----------



## Kacey (Feb 17, 2007)

:lfao:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 17, 2007)

Having to cover for the help desk from time to time all I can say is the similarities are incredible

That was great, I will have to send that to our director


----------



## jdinca (Feb 17, 2007)

:lfao: That was great!


----------

